# I'm ready for the 2010 Season



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Poured 287# of lead today and tied up 25 leader and hook rigs, I'm ready for next year...........Doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats cool, Doc, what types of sinkers/molds and weights do you prefer?? 
I like the 4-5-6 oz Flat bank sinkers for anchoring and the regular bank sinkers ( peanuts) in the 4-5-6 size for drifting so far, this will be a long term experiment but right now that is what i am using, we will be having our 3rd annual Sinker making Party at my place on Sat, March 21st. All are welcome!

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I need to pour some here soon...the mighty river keeps taking my sinkers haha.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I use the 5-6-8-10-12-14-16oz. bank sinkers while anchored down, use 8oz. egg sinkers to drift with, started using those sinker slides the heavy duty ones and like how we can change out from anchoring to drifting in seconds,since I use Mono the egg sinkers work well very little drag even against the current but I mainly stick to drifting down river, I seem to have better control of the boat, plus I like to drift in the 2mph range, all of our bigger fish come off the faster speeds plus the little guys don't pester the bait, I'll go slower till I get limit then pick-up the speed...............Doc


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds like you are getting ready!

Hope you have good luck.
I have 40 pounds of clean lead and will pour 2 oz eggs soon.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Mark and I just poured about 100 pounds this past Sunday. Will probably pour some more here in January and again at the sinker making party.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

whats lead going for at the scrap yards these days? i usually get lots of free lead but havent collected much in the past 2 years.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I think it depends where you get it and the quality but I think 40-70 cents a pound...Mark bought the last batch so he will probably know better. I know on ebay people sell about 50 pounds of lead already in 1 pound ingots for about 90 cents to 1 a pound and then like $13 for shipping...you pay a little more but they already cleaned it up and put it in ingots.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Lead is quite readily available and the scrap yards are full of it so its pretty cheap. Hard part is finding small enough pieces to melt down, the last batch I bought for .40 /Lb but had to have my Bro In Law cut it down for me with a metal Shearer, otherwise would have been a lot of work but at least it was clean lead and melted with no impurities. Ebay is fairly reasonable if you get it already in Ingots considering getting clean small pieces takes some digging around and I hate tire weights, that stuff just clogs up the melting pots. 

Salmonid


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i get a lot off lead water line from some off the under jobs we get. the stuff is super soft.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

I hit the tire shops up for their lead. What you do to make it not clog up your production pot is... Take a steel piece of angle iron mount it over a fire pit on a sloping angle with a catch basin at the bottom get a red hot fire going and put your lead on the angle iron. when it melts it will run down it into the catch basin impurity free! 

Free lead is the best lead!!


----------

